# Stuff and Things > Sports >  2017 LCS's and World Series

## Oskar

No thread yet for the MLB playoffs so I will start one.

What really inspired this thread was realizing that the four remaining teams playing in the League Championship Series represent the United States's 4 largest cities in population.

In order they are:

1. New York Yankees
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. Chicago Cubs
4. Houston Astros

The 5th largest city - Phoenix - was also represented in the playoffs by the Arizona Diamondbacks, but they got swept by L.A. in the Division Round.

----------


## Oskar

Three of the cities are the hometowns of three of the last five U.S. presidents:

New York: Donald Trump
Chicago: Barack Obama
Houston: George H.W. Bush

----------


## RMNIXON

I can't believe the Dodgers are actually Winning!  :Thumbsup20: 


Is this a sign of The End Times?  :Sofa:

----------

Oskar (10-16-2017)

----------


## RobertLafollet

The Dodgers are the best in baseball

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> The Dodgers are the best in baseball


Kudos to that, been a Dodger fan since I discovered baseball as a kid. Never saw them play as the Brooklyn Dodgers, but my Dad was a great Dodger fan. When I lived in LA and later in San Diego, it was the Dodger and Angels games we went to, not the Padre games. Wasn't real happy with the Indians getting knocked out. BTW, why isn't Nairobi on the list for Obama's hometown?     -Stan-

----------


## Oskar

> The Dodgers are the best in baseball


Not yet.

----------


## Oskar

> BTW, why isn't Nairobi on the list for Obama's hometown?     -Stan-


OK - scratch Chicago.

Just New York and Houston.

----------


## Daily Bread

Can't get a tighter game than the Astro / Yankee first two . Back to the Bronx tonight and if the Yankee bats come out of the coma they're in maybe they can win a few . Havent given up yet so I'm taking the Yanks in 7 . Than on to LA .

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Kudos to that, been a Dodger fan since I discovered baseball as a kid. Never saw them play as the Brooklyn Dodgers, but my Dad was a great Dodger fan. When I lived in LA and later in San Diego, it was the Dodger and Angels games we went to, not the Padre games. Wasn't real happy with the Indians getting knocked out. BTW, why isn't Nairobi on the list for Obama's hometown?     -Stan-


Because as everyone knows he was born in Hawaii.

----------


## Oskar

> Because as everyone knows he was born in Hawaii.


Everyone does not know that. The 2008 Hillary campaign thought that he was born in Kenya.

----------


## Oskar

We are still waiting for a valid BC.

----------


## Oskar

ALCS Game 3: Yankees 8, Astros 1.

----------


## Oskar

Astros lead series 2-1.

----------


## Oskar

L.A. 11, Chicago 1.

Dodgers return to the World Series for first time in 29 years.

----------


## Oskar

Yankees lead ALCS 3 games to 2.

----------


## Oskar

Astros even the series.

Game 7 tonight.

----------

Daily Bread (10-21-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Gotta give credit to the Astros Altuve . The kid comes out in the clutch for them . I've got my Yanks tonight with CC pitching and they'll do damage early and with several HRs .
Yanks over Astros 6-2 . Bet the ranch on it .

----------


## Oskar

Astros 4, Yankees 0

It's an old N.L. West rivalry from back in the day for this year's World Series.

Dodgers vs Astros starts on Tuesday in Los Angeles.

----------


## Daily Bread

I hope nobody took my suggestion of putting up the ranch on the Yankees bet . Good game Astros ,you beat a team thats better than you . LA in 5

----------


## Oskar

World Series starts in an hour.

Traffic will suck north of downtown L.A.

----------


## Oskar

Think there will be an earthquake during this World Series?

----------


## Oskar

Is that James Earl Jones narrating the Star Wars themed A. Bartlett Giamatti quote?

----------


## Oskar

Earthquake in video starts at 4:34.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Earthquake in video starts at 4:34.


Yep I remember that day. Even today Indonesia had a 6.7. 549.2km

----------

Oskar (10-24-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Chris Taylor hits home run in the bottom of the first inning to give Dodgers a 1-0 lead in Game 1.

----------


## Oskar

Dodgers win Game 1, 3-1.

----------


## Oskar

Slugfest in the 10th inning of Game 2. Astros hit back to back home runs to take a 1 run lead. Dodgers follow with a home run of their own, get to first on a walk, advance to second on a wild pitch, and tie the game with a double.

5-5 tie, bottom of the 10th.

----------


## Oskar

11th inning.

----------


## Oskar

George Springer hits 2 run home run in top of 11th. 7-5 Astros.

----------


## Oskar

Looks like we have a real Fall Classic this year.

----------


## Oskar

Astros tie Series 1-1 with win in Game 2, 7-6.

----------


## Oskar

Astros win Game 3, 5-3.

----------


## Oskar

Game 4 update:

Alex Wood had a no-hitter going into the 6th inning. George Springer hit a home run and  Dave Roberts took Wood out of the game. 1-0 Astros.

----------


## Oskar

Dodgers blow it open in the top of the 9th with 5 runs. They finally hit the long ball with runners on base. 6-1 Los Angeles.

----------


## Oskar

Astros get their 2nd hit in the bottom of the 9th with an Alex Bregman HR. Dodgers win Game 4 6-2 and tie series 2 games a piece.

----------


## Oskar

Game 5 update: Dodgers ace Clayton Kershaw pulled out of game after giving up a walk with a runner on base with two out in the bottom of the 5th inning and Dodgers ahead 7-4.

Typical move for manager Dave Roberts - he likes to use his bullpen. Of course, it might backfire.

----------


## Oskar

Jose Altuve hits a 3 run home run off of Kenta Maeda to tie the game 7-7 in the bottom of the 5th inning.

----------


## Oskar

Brad Peacock takes over as Astros pitcher in the top of the 7th inning.

What kind of name is that?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Oh hell No! 11 to 8 in the world series?
When a player has been judged and a fine delayed for racial prejudicial actions against an opposing player? 
NO FUCKON WAY!
  Damn! what is wrong with applying the same standards for both sides!????

----------

Oskar (10-29-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Yes, Correa hits a big home run to give Astros an 11-8 lead.

----------


## Oskar

Tied 12-12 in the 10th.

----------


## Oskar

Astros win game 5 13-12 in the 10th inning.

Series: Houston 3, L.A. 2

----------

Roadmaster (10-30-2017),Traddles (10-30-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Astros win game 5 13-12 in the 10th inning.
> 
> Series: Houston 3, L.A. 2


 I wasn't going to watch it but did because my daughter insisted to cut it on in my room. It was a good game. But I refuse to watch the NFL

----------

Oskar (10-30-2017)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

There were some bad calls. I'm no expert, but even the broadcasters were calling some questionable pitches.

----------

Oskar (10-30-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

That's funny, my daughter knew I was just glancing at the TV and she runs in here and said the Ump was making bad calls. Now she was rooting for the Astros and I didn't care who won.  So I agreed to actually watch each pitch and call it before the ump for around 3 innings. Him and I agreed every time except one. I don't think it hit on the right side of the plate. There were a few times the boys looked like it was a bad call, it was a strike boys.

----------

Oskar (10-30-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> I wasn't going to watch it but did because my daughter insisted to cut it on in my room. It was a good game. But I refuse to watch the NFL


I was tempted to go to a Rams game in the L.A. Coliseum but decided that the protests aren't worth the money.

----------


## Oskar

I can't afford World Series tickets.

----------


## Traddles

> I wasn't going to watch it but did because my daughter insisted to cut it on in my room. It was a good game. But I refuse to watch the NFL


I don't think we've paid much attention to the World Series in years (a bit to the Cubs and Red Sox breaking their droughts). We've watched far more of the World Series this year than he have of the NFL all year.

----------


## Roadmaster

I am watching it tonight. Just noticed on the net they said it was on. I rarely cut on the TV, but it's on now.

----------


## Oskar

It looked like the National Anthem tonight was sung by a non-white female cop.

----------


## Oskar

By George, Springer hits #4!

1-0 Astros.

----------

Roadmaster (11-01-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

Well it's going to game 7

----------

Oskar (10-31-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

It's about to start @Oskar

----------


## Oskar

Looks like the Dodgers want to use their entire starting rotation in this game.

 It's the bottom of the 5th inning, Astros 5-0.

 Dodgers started Yu Darvish, have Clayton Kershaw pitching in relief, with Alex Wood warming up.

----------


## Oskar

Top of 9th - Astros have 4 run lead.

----------


## Roadmaster

one out away

----------


## Oskar

Astros win Game 7 5-1 for first World Series championship in franchise history.

----------


## Kodiak

> Astros win Game 7 5-1 for first World Series championship in franchise history.


Good for them.  I don't follow baseball as it puts me to sleep, but always like to see first time champs. 

Well, I did like going to see the Dodgers with my grandfather as a kid growing up in LA.  But that was in the Don Drysdale, Sandy Koufax era.

----------


## Oskar

This leaves the Padres, Rays, Brewers, Rockies, Rangers, Nationals, and Mariners as only teams not to win World Series.

How about this for next year? Seattle vs. Washington.

----------

